# deHavilland Venom v F-84 v MiG-17 v Dassault Mystère IV....



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you tell that I'm bored?   
How would these four compare to each other? Is there a clear winner, in a dogfight with pilots of equal(?) skills?


----------

